# Caught another bobcat



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Had a decent day on the trapline today. Caught another bobcat and an old coyote that was blind in one eye and what canines he had left were less than a 1/4 inch long.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice kitty! What sets, lures, etc. did you use? Details man!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For a blind in one eye and nearly toothless coyote that old by don't look to be starving.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go man.... I am ready to flatten these cages and recycle the steel. Ughh! lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

coyotejon said:


> Nice kitty! What sets, lures, etc. did you use? Details man!


. It was actually a set that Catcapper had drawn up on an earlier thread. A cottonball hanging under a cedar tree with a dab of JC Conners bobcat gland lure on it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> For a blind in one eye and nearly toothless coyote that old by don't look to be starving.


. It was a pretty nice yote. Measures 49 inches from tip of nose to bottom of belly.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Way to go man.... I am ready to flatten these cages and recycle the steel. Ughh! lol


. Come down Chris. You can go run the line with me. Lots of good calling country too.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> . Come down Chris. You can go run the line with me. Lots of good calling country too.


I might just take you up on that. Heading for the 4 corners in less than 2 weeks. Gotta find a place in AZ to live by March so I will be out there searching for a couple of weeks. We're planning to live just below the Mogollon Rim.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BTW congrats on your latest Ruger.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats ruger !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go on the critter's.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> I might just take you up on that. Heading for the 4 corners in less than 2 weeks. Gotta find a place in AZ to live by March so I will be out there searching for a couple of weeks. We're planning to live just below the Mogollon Rim.


. Mogollon Rim is a place I've always wanted to see. Been wanting to look for antler sheds in the areas around there.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats Ruger. It looks like that cat was stretched out catching some rays and you woke him up.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on those 2. Good pics.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Ruger.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

What bait or lure do u use for bobcats?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Mostly using JC conners bobcat gland lure or dobbins backbreaker.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Super job Ruger, way to go!


----------

